# Is it really that big of a deal now



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

The long-awaited and much-delayed light heavyweight bout between Chuck Liddell (20-5) and Wanderlei Silva (31-7-1) will finally happen when the two step foot inside the Octagon Saturday, December 29 at UFC 79: Nemesis.

UFC President Dana White made the announcement Tuesday night during Spike TV's "Scream 2007," an award show which celebrates sci-fi, fantasy and comic books.

White said: "...We're adding to [UFC 79], the most anticipated fight in mixed martial arts history, the fight that I've been waiting for, the fans have been waiting for, finally it's going to happen. The Iceman Chuck Liddell will face off against PRIDE superstar Wanderlei Silva. So this is the perfect way to end 2007, and believe me when I tell ya, we've got nothing but megafights in 2008, plus another season of The Ultimate Fighter."

The two former champions will each be trying to avoid a third straight loss. The 31-year-old Silva lost his PRIDE title and was knocked out in his final two appearances for PRIDE. Liddell, 37, dropped his UFC title at UFC 71 and was recently upset by Keith Jardine at UFC 76.


----------

